# Question re editing audio



## Jerusalem Blade (Jun 20, 2008)

If I have Audacity, is it worth my while to spring for Sound Studio 3? I haven't really started using the former, but shortly I must start modifying hymns in MP3 (pitch and tempo), plus record some sermons.

With Sound Studio, there's a 25% discount for MacWorld members through June.

Is Audacity equal, or nearly so?


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 20, 2008)

Steve,

My sound guys (who are pretty knowledgeable) use Audacity for that. The only real problem we had with Audacity is that it does not save or convert wma files. But it works fine cleaning up MP3s.

How much is Sound Studio 3? I've never used it myself - I use Adobe Audition.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 20, 2008)

Why not try it first, Steve, and see if it meets your needs? I've found it to be pretty decent. It even has noise reduction stuff built in.

What kind of work flow are you going to be doing?

Is it already recorded when you're working on it or how are you bringing it in?


----------



## danmpem (Jun 20, 2008)

Use Audacity to edit mp3's or wav's. If you need to convert it to something else, use SUPER Video converter found here. It converts audio as well as video. And it's also the single best video converter I've ever seen.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jun 21, 2008)

Sorry for delay getting back here. I was preparing for tomorrow, both the sermon, and the music.

Fred, if you're not a Mac guy you wouldn't be using Sound Studio as it's only for Macs. It cost $80 but there a 25% discount on it for a little while. This is one of the places to get it: Apple - Downloads - Audio - Sound Studio

I'm pretty ignorant about audio -- I don't know what a wma file is! -- but of necessity I have had to play with Audacity and I found I can modify the pitch and tempo of mp3 files -- and re-tag them (with another program). I can also record with it. I assume Sound Studio is a quality program, but I may find Audacity adequate -- and it's free!

Thanks for responding, Fred.


Rich,

I had bought a DVD of the mp3 tunes to the Christian Hymns hymnal (from Wales) which we use, and as we have no competent pianist I figure it'd be great to have the music to the whole hymnal. Only I have found that the pitch is often too high, and the tempo too fast, and the instructions say we can modify them. So that's what I've been doing. I'm not musical, so I'm just going by ear -- and not such a great ear at that!

I also (just) found out I can record on it (I have sermons in mind), and convert what I record to mp3 as well. I'm out of my comfort zone playing with audio, but it's useful, and so I'm willing to experiment and learn.

If I get to the place of converting midi files into mp3 (I'm looking into it) I can convert the (blue) Trinity Hymnal's midi files (which I downloaded from the OPC site) into mp3 and have that as a resource. I'd have to get THs, but it's not hard to buy a case.

Your suggestion was good; after trying it, I'll stay with it a while, and see what I can do. Thanks, Rich!


Dan,

Thanks. When (and if) I get to video, I'll remember your suggestion (though it seems like it's only for PCs / Windows -- and I'm faithful to my Mac. I'll work on PCs when traveling without my machine, but someday I may get a new Mac which can run Windows as well. Thanks!


----------



## danmpem (Jun 21, 2008)

Ah, the Mac. If you're working on a Mac, then you won't have to worry too much about WMA's, because that stands for Windows Media Audio.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 21, 2008)

danmpem said:


> Use Audacity to edit mp3's or wav's. If you need to convert it to something else, use SUPER Video converter found here. It converts audio as well as video. And it's also the single best video converter I've ever seen.




Dan,

Does SUPER run on Vista?


----------



## danmpem (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm not sure. They just released a new version in March, so I imagine that it would.


----------

